# Out Front in Flamingo - 07/25



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great photos.  Always a great day when you can put a a friend on a new species.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Kudos to the little fish with the 10lb attitude and a huge dose of "willing"!!!  

Great pics & post!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

When I saw the first shot of Chris with a redfish, I thought we were going to see your first on fly, not your smallest ever!  ;D Oh well, congrats to Chris on his first and Ramiro's overslot.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Any day out of Flamingo is a good day.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

As Momma used to say, if you can't say anything nice... ;D  

Another great day of catching Eric, you really have south Florida worked out.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice catchin' there fellas. 

That place is one of the few things I miss about moving out of miama.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks guys.
I'm going to make it out there again tomorrow in the Copperhead.
Try another shot at them. lol


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work on the fish bro


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thanks guys.
> I'm going to make it out there again tomorrow in the Copperhead.
> Try another shot at them. lol


Caught 8 reds up to 26" and one trout.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice work..


----------

